# Basic mailbox mod questions



## nopeda (Dec 7, 2017)

Where do you guys get the elbows and pipe to do the mailbox mods? Is it 3"? I've found some elbows on ebay but they're 2.4 inch or 2.38 inch. Will that work going into the smoker? I guess with the mailbox you can make the hole any size you want, but going into the smoker it seems like it would be more critical to get the correct size, and going from whatever tubing to the elbows also. What size tubing and where to get it?

Thanks for any help or suggestions!
David


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 7, 2017)

Where do you live ? I had the sheet metal worker on site get mine , but you can get what you need from Lowes or home depot .   Should be a 3 inch .


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 7, 2017)

You're overthinking the build. 

What kind of smoker are you piping the smoke into? 

Flexible dryer duct and store bought fittings will be just fine in most cases.


----------



## muddydogs (Dec 7, 2017)

I picked up aluminum flexible 3" dryer ducting from Lowes along with 3" elbows. The elbows were galvanized which aren't a problem at smoker temps but I have replaced the elbow going into the smoker with an aluminum elbow purchased online since I do run my smoker temp up fairly high if its been setting a while to burn out the cobwebs. Still probably not needed but it made me fill better.


----------



## muddydogs (Dec 7, 2017)

Aluminum elbow at Walmart.
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Elbow-Ve...50001&wl11=online&wl12=45985215&wl13=&veh=sem

or True Value
http://www.truevalue.com//catalog/p...ive={Creative}&ctplacement=265710-43411605579

Flex pipe on Amazon

If you look at the additional products on the Amazon link they offer an aluminum elbow and clamp for a total of $15.38 so under $26 for 2 elbows, flex pipe and 2 clamps.


----------



## nopeda (Dec 8, 2017)

muddydogs said:


> . . .
> Flex pipe on Amazon
> 
> If you look at the additional products on the Amazon link they offer an aluminum elbow and clamp for a total of $15.38 so under $26 for 2 elbows, flex pipe and 2 clamps.


Thanks to all of you for your help!!! I ordered some flex pipe and 2 elbows from Amazon and 2 hose clamps from ebay.


----------

